# Favorite WG authors?



## crackajones452 (Jul 10, 2006)

just wondering what ur top 5 favorite wg authors are

heres mine(no particular order)

mollycoddles
matt l
the id
zarbon
observer


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you for mentioning me. My favorite Weight Gain Fiction authors (and I know I'll miss somebody) are Brett K. Malay, AKA Maverick, Greinskyn, Fan 2000, Burke Rakers and Kid,a. I enjoy Molly coddles a lot and Knightmare is very creative as well. If I forgot anyone, I sincerely apologize. Matt


----------



## Coop (Jul 10, 2006)

AtlasD
Derek Shane
South
Skinnie Minnie
Big Chris
Ned Fox
Mollycoddles


----------



## lizzy (Jul 10, 2006)

Big Beautiful Dreamer
Ned Fox
The Observer
Exjkfeeder
...there are a few more but they don't come to mind right now.


----------



## Raider X (Jul 10, 2006)

With respect to those mentioned but what about:

Wilson Barbers, Swordfish, and MaxOut?


----------



## crackajones452 (Jul 11, 2006)

o and forgot to mention if i didnt mention u do not be offended
i have a few others,just cant come to mind


----------



## justjoe85 (Jul 11, 2006)

hey cool i made a list!
(I'm Zarbon)
BTW i did a follow up to the Dan and Steph story i posted on here a while ago. i posted the follow up on the fatcelebs board so i imagine quite a few might have seen it but for those who havn't here is the link

http://www.fatcelebs.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6601


----------



## BTB (Jul 11, 2006)

Admirer, J.P., Weightwatcher, rubensfeeder, rebel, sasha steele, mjm, bj Morris, melanie bell, joe kimble, scott guthrie, the studio, r.b. Lawrence and many unknown authors are among those I do enjoy and for the derek shane fans I'm searching for a complete teahers revenge


----------



## freebird (Jul 11, 2006)

JP is the man for me. His brand of sci-fi is refreshing like green tea. 

Ok that analogy sucked but you get the picture.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 11, 2006)

Melanie Bel is my all-time favorite, although the list of others I enjoy is too long to type. I hope Melanie is well & happy, wherever she is.

Brenda


----------



## chubluvman (Jul 13, 2006)

I think my fave is Melanie Bell too. I have always been a fan of true to life stories and I find many authors on here are very creative with that!


----------



## doctorx (Jul 16, 2006)

Mine are: JP, Wilson Barbers, MaxOut, R.B. Lawrence, and Skinny Minnie.


----------



## zonker (Jul 21, 2006)

Melanie Bell (who started my love for this lit)
TR
Charissa
Big Beautiful Dreamer
Rachel Duncan (has no stories here, but she writes wonderful BHM tales of feasting and fattening in some Yahoo groups and on livejournal)
Swordfish
Mollycoddles
caffeineaddict (uh, what's the rest of his name, or is that it?)


----------



## JP. (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the props. My own favorites are The Studio and Wilson Barbers.

I just posted the first part of a new story I'm writing in the recent additions folder called Expansion Enterprises. Enjoy!


----------

